# They Didn't Deserve This



## TrailBlazer999 (Aug 17, 2012)

Went to my wife's cousin-in-law's store the other day. Found these waiting to greet folks on the second floor.









Poor Things.  

There was also a Large Mouth in the back waiting to get it's makeover too. I didn't know if i should mount a rescue or say a prayer over it. Oh, and y'all should see the pink antler chandelier hanging from the stairway ceiling.


----------



## fishtail (Aug 17, 2012)

Choot em (or er) Lizibeth!
Put dat poe thang out it's mizery!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks like Quack hunting grounds.


----------



## moodman (Aug 18, 2012)

love it!!!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

Dang.....That's just WRONG


----------



## Booboo (Aug 18, 2012)

California deer?


----------



## SonyaS (Aug 19, 2012)

Kind of looks like whomever did that is making a bold statement. 

Pretty sure the deer aren't bothered by it, if someone killed me and mounted my head on their wall I don't think I would really care if they added glitter later. But then again maybe the deer have different priorities.


----------



## Jim P (Aug 21, 2012)

Buck in drag


----------



## bsanders (Aug 21, 2012)

what kind of store is this, and you may want to reevaluate the in laws.......just sayin'


----------



## folded77 (Aug 21, 2012)

Booboo said:


> California deer?



prob from sanfrancisco


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Aug 21, 2012)

I think i saw those bucks at the chick fil a[ kiss in] counterprotest!


----------



## letliloneswalk (Aug 29, 2012)

wa wa wa was  that dennis rodman ???  LOL


----------



## gagirl320 (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh No they've been bedazzled!


----------



## donnie mac (Sep 6, 2012)

Them poor bucks


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 6, 2012)

Sacrilege.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## hunterofopportunity (Sep 12, 2012)

that ain't right


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 16, 2012)

gagirl320 said:


> oh no they've been bedazzled!



hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Rhyno Footer (Sep 18, 2012)

Elton John Deere?


----------



## gdaagent (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh no! The government let'em in the military. We gotta keep'em out of the woods.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Looks like Quack hunting grounds.



Trans-gender deer...


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 20, 2012)

I agree thats just wrong LOL


----------



## bigbuckhuntn (Oct 16, 2012)

cross dressers!


----------

